# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Visually indicated sounds, MIT Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory (CSAIL), Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Laboratory

"Visually Indicated Sounds"

by Andrew Owens, Phillip Isola, Josh McDermott, Antonio Torralba, Edward H. Adelson, William T. Freeman
April 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Visually-Indicated Sounds

Published on Jun 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "MIT’s AI passes Turing Test for sound"

by CSAIL MIT
June 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI Foley Artist Fools Human Ears"

by Tanya Trofimencoff
July 28, 2016

----------

